# Is this a sperm plug?



## Rhetoric (Apr 20, 2011)

I was really excited when I went to change the water today and I saw what might be a sperm plug.. But I swear I'm not a creep... lol.
I've been assuming my male is a male. If this is a sperm plug hes definitely a male! If its not a sperm plug does he need to go to the vet for this?
[attachment=2355]

As I've said before, I don't have any breeding intentions but does that also mean hes sexually mature? My little baby is still a little baby


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 20, 2011)

Yup. Gross.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nasty...LOL At least now you know huh...


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 20, 2011)

yay exciting i now know the gender for sure! 
but super gross at the same time

i guess hes a little man tegu now LOL


----------



## brutus13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Super gross but whatever it takes to prove his man hood and yes I would watch your little girl..


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 20, 2011)

They're in different enclosures, hes in his own and on top are the two girls. Very very gross, anyone know how often these pop up or is kind of a random thing? It's the only one I remember seeing.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 21, 2011)

My red plops them out just about every time he poos, but he's nice enough to eat them so I don't have to clean them, hahaha


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 21, 2011)

ewww lolol


----------



## Moofins (Apr 21, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> My red plops them out just about every time he poos, but he's nice enough to eat them so I don't have to clean them, hahaha



-Screws her face up in an almost unimaginable manner- O.<


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 21, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> My red plops them out just about every time he poos, but he's nice enough to eat them so I don't have to clean them, hahaha



Worst. Post. Ever.

HAH!


----------



## Maro1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nasty! ugghhhhh


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 21, 2011)

I feel silly asking but can I still let my tegus hang out together? Supervised of course. I find its easier to let all of them out at once and hang out in a spare room, rather than take each one out for an hour or two at a time.
Also, my females are older than the male. He hatched June/July '10. The girls are '09. They're smaller than he is (they've got some slowed or stunted growth) can they be sexually mature as well? They're tiny little things.
Good news is, now that they're eating every day, I've noticed a little bit of growth!

I thought that post was funny but gross haha, out of site out of mind! It's nasty to clean up. YUCK!


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 22, 2011)

hahahaha I love telling people that! We were leaving the house through the garage where the tegu cages are kept. Charlie (the male) was ...ahem... eating his snack, and my teenage girls were yelling, "Oh nice, Charlie" "Thanks, we needed that".

I can't keep mine together anymore, but they are older. My male is 4-5 yrs old and if the girls are nearby when they free roam, he just can't think of anything else. And now I have a female who attacks the others, so they all have to free roam seperately. It's a PIA.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't want to hijack but my tegu has a white milky substance in his poop could that also be sperm. He is only 2 -3 months.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 24, 2011)

Next time you think you might have seen one feel free to post a picture (gross haha) and these guys can let you know their thoughts on it as well


----------



## reptastic (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so not looking foward to sperm plugs lol, i had enough with 4 male iguanas, 2 male tegus, a collard lizard and a uromastx to last a life time, one of iguanas got in the habit of leaving the right on my bed lol, luckily the tegus left them outside


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah they're pretty gnarly lol. I've seen a couple so far but they're always in the water dish so its not too bad to clean up.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 25, 2011)

Herpgirl, that sounds like urates. Sperm plugs remind me of string cheese pices, fresh or dried.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 25, 2011)

And the bigger the male the bigger the plugs *shudders* at what larger monitor owners find lol


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread is OUT. OF. HAND.

In a fantastically gross way...but out of hand, nonetheless!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 25, 2011)

very educational


----------

